# lambo doors



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

do they make a bolt on lambo kit for the b13 i caqn only find sentra 95 and up


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I think all kits are very similar, shouldn't be too hard to find one, I do think it would be the 1st on a sentra.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> I think all kits are very similar, shouldn't be too hard to find one, I do think it would be the 1st on a sentra.


i look every where but could not find any. if u come across any please tell me :thumbup:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> I think all kits are very similar, shouldn't be too hard to find one, I do think it would be the 1st on a sentra.


Nope. Maybe a b13, but not sentra overall.










These kits arent bolt on "per say" are they? Dont they still need a lot of work besides what comes with the kits?


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

what about a suicide door kit? it seems that the b14 and b15 get all the fun! *grrr* I mean, you have to shave the back doors and put some door poppers, but hey... it would look killer. both both... either lambos in the front, or suicide on the back.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

Psch91 said:


> Nope. Maybe a b13, but not sentra overall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well some arebolt on and some are not. the ones that are bolt on are so easy 2 put on i was watching trickedout on diy and it was so ez to do it urself the the other kits u need a body shop 2 put them on and thats even more $$$$and the 95 and up do have alot more fun then us b13 guys. if u want a bolt on for your car go 2 decah they have them. if u want 2 know how to do it step by step go 2 trickedout on diy.com they did the doors and filp flop trunk very very e-z


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

evil_001 said:


> what about a suicide door kit? it seems that the b14 and b15 get all the fun! *grrr* I mean, you have to shave the back doors and put some door poppers, but hey... it would look killer. both both... either lambos in the front, or suicide on the back.



thats exactly what i was thinking to do to my b14. 
Its a lot of money tho


----------



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

*pocketbook*



Psch91 said:


> Nope. Maybe a b13, but not sentra overall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did u pay for the kit and install and do you know how much suicide doors are for the 95 sentra


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

curtisj85 said:


> How much did u pay for the kit and install and do you know how much suicide doors are for the 95 sentra


I found that car on cardomain.com and I dont know who it was. I wouldnt know how much he paid. But I dont think they have a kit for the b15 sentra, and he had it all custom made.


Here is his site, maybe you can talk to him
http://www.sounddomain.com/memberpage/723854


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

dude they make the bolt on kits for the b14, b15 but i want to know if an yone knows if theres one for the b13 :wtf:


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> thats exactly what i was thinking to do to my b14.
> Its a lot of money tho


dude, and on your ride, that would be super tight!! Like with a fucking "S" on the chest too! I don't know about the money thing. I know you can get the doors shaved and a popper kit for like $300 total if you do the installation yourself and buy the hardware yourself (hell, if ya can weld, you can install the sheet metal covers yourself too cut that price in half!!), but then you'll have to mess up the paint. I have NO idea as to how much suicide door kits cost... and I don't think they are bolt on. So that being said, that would more then likely be about $1500. I suppose I should start asking around and find out since that's what I want LOL I might even be able to D.I.M. since I know how to weld.


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

*DOUBLE POOOOOOOST! *

I wonder why the b13 doesn't have as much as the 95+ guys. I mean, the freaking b13 is STILL made in mexico... so it's not like it's not around!! Maybe it's cuz the mexicians got no aftermarket support.


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

*me... again!??*

looky 

ok, so they aren't as expensive as I thought... but the 1500 would still be that thing for installation. Looking at like $160 shaved kit, but the lambo doors on this site... MAN... $$$$$$$ :jawdrop:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Lambo doors are expensive. Where I worked, we got at least a call or two a day on those things, so at SEMA my boss talks to some kit manufacturers. When I got the info, good god, list is at least 900 for these kits! My boss askes me about putting them online and carrying them, at $900+ I didn't think people we're going to want them.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

I got lamborghini doors on that Escalade, low pros so low look like im ridin on blades. :cheers:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

meangreen200sx said:


> I got lamborghini doors on that Escalade, low pros so low look like im ridin on blades. :cheers:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

you know yesterday i saw a blue GMC truck with the Escalade front end conversion parked at a shop and it had 24's on it with lambo doors which i saw when the man was getting in.......bling bling dude!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

bII said:


> Lambo doors are expensive. Where I worked, we got at least a call or two a day on those things, so at SEMA my boss talks to some kit manufacturers. When I got the info, good god, list is at least 900 for these kits! My boss askes me about putting them online and carrying them, at $900+ I didn't think people we're going to want them.


thats pretty cheap
when i did some searching for those kits online..i found autoloc kit:
LAMBOUN - 2 DOOR LAMBO STYLE HINGE KIT
MSRP: $2,499.00 YOUR PRICE: $1,899.00

^ that is for the kit that is not automated
For the one that is automated:
LAMBODUN - 2 DOOR DELUX ELECTRIC LAMBO STYLE HINGE KIT
MSRP: $3,499.99 YOUR PRICE: $2,499.99


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

One for the B13 Sentra- http://www.**************.com/produ...make=Nissan&mcat=Exterior&scat=Vertical Doors .


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

I've got a dumb question, what's the difference between an automated lambo door and a manual one? Auto flips up by itself? I usually prefer clean cars but lambo doors just sound like fun. Might do this when I've got some extra money laying around.

P.S. There's a Suburban around here with the Caddy front, looks out-a-place with the plain back end in my opinnion.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> thats pretty cheap
> when i did some searching for those kits online..i found autoloc kit:
> LAMBOUN - 2 DOOR LAMBO STYLE HINGE KIT
> MSRP: $2,499.00 YOUR PRICE: $1,899.00
> ...


I meant per door. Autoloc is prettyy expensive on most everything.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

Psch91 said:


>


What a waste of time and money.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree.

However I think rear suicide doors would look..............sick............


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> thats pretty cheap
> when i did some searching for those kits online..i found autoloc kit:
> LAMBOUN - 2 DOOR LAMBO STYLE HINGE KIT
> MSRP: $2,499.00 YOUR PRICE: $1,899.00
> ...


Those prices are nuts.....anyone that would pay 3k for that should be smacked upside da head...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

myoung said:


> Those prices are nuts.....anyone that would pay 3k for that should be smacked upside da head...


No one could of say it better. You got people on here that want to go turbo but say they cant afford it. But then you will see them wasting there money on stupid stuff like this


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Nismo1997 said:


> No one could of say it better. You got people on here that want to go turbo but say they cant afford it. But then you will see them wasting there money on stupid stuff like this


On the contrary, I think it looks awsome and anything but these wouldn't be unique. I think suicide doors are retarded. These actually serve a purpose, you can fit into tight parking spaces.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

pimpride said:


> On the contrary, I think it looks awsome and anything but these wouldn't be unique. I think suicide doors are retarded. These actually serve a purpose, you can fit into tight parking spaces.


I wouldnt get these doors so I can park better. How tight do you want to park dude? What about the car next to you, how is he gonna open the door.



If he wants to spend his money on doors, then let him.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

pimpride said:


> These actually serve a purpose, you can fit into tight parking spaces.



riight. You have a 94 LE, the only spaces you can't fit in are motorcycle spaces 

you'll grow out of the rice phase eventually.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

would you want a universal kit?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

myoung said:


> Those prices are nuts.....anyone that would pay 3k for that should be smacked upside da head...


i totally agree


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

pimpride said:


> On the contrary, I think it looks awsome and anything but these wouldn't be unique. I think suicide doors are retarded. These actually serve a purpose, you can fit into tight parking spaces.


so while you're at it, why dont you take off the mirrors as well cause you know ..they stick out a little and won't be able to park in very tight spots with those things attached to the doors lol


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

chimmike said:


> I agree.
> 
> However I think rear suicide doors would look..............sick............


with the fronts normal and the rear doors suicide that would look realllllll cool :thumbup: but only for show, it would look goofy on a street car.


pimpride said:


> On the contrary, I think it looks awsome and anything but these wouldn't be unique. I think suicide doors are retarded. These actually serve a purpose, you can fit into tight parking spaces.


id rather spend $3k on a DET setup for my sr and get about 150WHP than doors that go "flippy" .................and are you kidding? those things are about as impractical as cutting off all my toes for running......in and out will be a pain, you cant just flop in, i have seen how far up they go on a civic......not fun, you will be falling out of your car more than getting out.

check this out the door only poppes out about 7 inches (what it would in a tight spot) and half the door is still in front of the opening, tell me how you gain ANYTHING, a true lambo's doors go full up and out of the way.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

The mirrors flip in on a B13. Anyways, none of you must have ever gone to a high school with 3000+ kids go to school everyday and there is only 2 parking lots, one of which is just dirt and mud.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

IMO, they are stupid. If I had to pick though, I'd go with the suicide back doors. Look like a freaking Rolls. But that's after I've exhausted body work.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

pimpride said:


> The mirrors flip in on a B13. Anyways, none of you must have ever gone to a high school with 3000+ kids go to school everyday and there is only 2 parking lots, one of which is just dirt and mud.


nope, i went to a private highschool where everyone drove cars worth more than my life and they all acted that way too......i know nothing of cramped spots.................


----------



## TurboMonk (Apr 7, 2005)

nismoboy93 said:


> well some arebolt on and some are not. the ones that are bolt on are so easy 2 put on i was watching trickedout on diy and it was so ez to do it urself the the other kits u need a body shop 2 put them on and thats even more $$$$and the 95 and up do have alot more fun then us b13 guys. if u want a bolt on for your car go 2 decah they have them. if u want 2 know how to do it step by step go 2 trickedout on diy.com they did the doors and filp flop trunk very very e-z



Wow, no offense but this was REALLY hard to read, LOL.


I personally think if you like them get them, I think their cool but i personally wouldnt get it if i had a car, no purpose for me since i wouldnt want to attract uneeded attention toward my car.


----------



## TurboMonk (Apr 7, 2005)

pimpride said:


> The mirrors flip in on a B13. Anyways, none of you must have ever gone to a high school with 3000+ kids go to school everyday and there is only 2 parking lots, one of which is just dirt and mud.



I go to a highschool just like that, All our parking lots are paved though. There ARE ricers here unfortunately...

theres this 91 Honda Civic Hatch thats kitted and primered -_-
theres also an older Honda Accord with an unpainted kit and altezzas...eww..
a White Galant with ADR Stickers  
and a 5th Gen Teal EG Hatch with a GSR Swap...the only NON-ricey car at the school but what can i say, it's a honda. :loser:


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

TurboMonk said:


> I go to a highschool just like that, All our parking lots are paved though. There ARE ricers here unfortunately...


More track fodder.


----------



## TurboMonk (Apr 7, 2005)

wahhhhh? fodder wahhh?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

the door only poppes out about 7 inches (what it would in a tight spot) and half the door is still in front of the opening, tell me how you gain ANYTHING, a true lambo's doors go full up and out of the way.[/QUOTE]

He's right, most of these kits don't even put the door up 90 degrees, look at the escalade and the b15 pics again, you'd have to be a midget to get in andd out comfortably. It looks tight but one day when you aint paying attention you will split your head on the door.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

I just made that expression up on the spot. More ricey moders to make my bitches at the track I mean't.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> Nope. Maybe a b13, but not sentra overall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am I the only one who thinks thats photoshopped? I personally think they look dumb, suicide lambo's are a step up but should only be on show cars. making the rear suicide is something I've wanted to do since day one.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Jaralaccs said:


> Am I the only one who thinks thats photoshopped? I personally think they look dumb, suicide lambo's are a step up but should only be on show cars. making the rear suicide is something I've wanted to do since day one.


Might be the lighting. But yes it does look so, a bit. Colors too flat and even.

Rear suicides would rock. Opening them up at the same time, boom!

Anyone have any idea how much that would cost. Getting my car fixed after the accident, might aswell get the guy to install some if it's reasonably priced.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

for the lambo doors to look right...IMO the car should have a body kit and ..should be dropped. That look helps aaalloooottt when it comes to lambo doors. 
Put lambo doors on a stock sentra (like the picture above) ..and it looks stupid as hell.
Put lambo doors on a sentra like...let say.....hnmmm..mine (j/k ) and it will look totally different. 
Dont forget ..about suicide doors in the rear 

..its still too much money, therefore i dont think i will ever do it


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I was watching Unique whips the other day and saw the Gull Wing done on a corvette, and it looked good. I agree somewhat with stealth about the body kit and the drop. These might look ok on a 200 at a 90 degree angle because the doors are longer. The reason for "Gull Wing" is because of the wingspan like the Gull. Cars/trucks with short ass doors make it look like a chicken wing door. Jus my 2 pennies!!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

now we're talking gull wing? thats even more impractical because you would need a parking spot with about 4 feet on either side.








and you would need some serious fabbing of the roof, some gas shocks, alot of weather striping.


----------

